# What's Ezikiel bread???



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

OK I know I spelled that wrong







but what is Ezikiel bread? I saw some yesterday at the Natural food store and I've heard people talk about it here but I don't know what it is. TIA.

Vicki


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

It is made from sprouted grains. So it is a "living bread" lots more nutrition is packed into each slice. It is cooked at a lower temperature so that the enzymes in the sprouts can do their work. They don't contain flour. They sprout the grains & grind them into dough. My favorite are the tortilla's! I find them frozen at the HF store. THis is the brand I use. THere lot of info on their site. Check it out! http://www.foodforlife.com/index.asp


----------



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

Thanks! I'll have to pick some up today


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Okay, can someone give me instructions on how to actually make homemade bread from living grains?


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I keep posting links to this thread! It is so awesome. I have yet to try making my own, but really want to! It is all in the link below!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=170574


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I ordered a bread base from King Arthur for this and it works very well.


----------

